# Only PAws and Horses Companion Shows 30/31st May - Kent



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) is running two days of Companion Dog Shows at a new event called *Only Paws and Horses* at the Hop Farm, Paddock Wood, Kent over weekend of 30/31st May. 
This is a massive event with loads of doggy things to do.
If you have a husky which is currently moulting (aren't they all) come along and have it groomed out for £5 - all proceeds from the Dog Show and grooming to SHWA(UK).

It promises to be a great time, so come along and see us.

Full details of the fair are here: The Only Paws and Horses Show

Mick


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

is this just for husky's?


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

No it's open to all breeds and crossbreeds! Everyone is welcome!

Mick


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

god i couldnt do with mine getting brushed! i wish i was closer :O


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

This looks really good, any idea if you'll be doing good citizen testing in the companion show?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya I'll be there
Would you groom my goldie? 




I met a lady who fosters and helps out for your organisation the other day, from Gillingham, Kent. 
I took the pupsters with me to vote and we got chatting,
small world ay


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

im going to this, gonna be a great day!


----------

